# Does anyone own a German Shepherd and a Golden Retriever?



## TylerK454 (Feb 8, 2013)

Which one sheds more? I used to have a Golden Retriever (female) and now I want a female German Shepherd but my mom said German Shepherds are way bigger than Golden Retrievers. 

Does anyone have a picture of the two breeds together as adults so I could show my mom a size comparison of the two dogs?


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

This is a picture of my dogs and my families dogs all together after a romp at the park. None of them weigh over 70lbs. This doesn't mean you should go out and get a GSD without doing your research first but this picture will at least show you what they look like together for a comparison of size. And both the goldens and the Shepherd are within standard for their breed (not that they're show dogs or anything, just that they're the right size.) As far as shedding goes, they both shed a ton! In my opinion if you or your mom are worried about too much shedding, neither dog would be a good match.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There was someone on the board a few years ago that had a German shepherd and a Golden Retriever, but she hasn't been here in a long time. I'm still in touch with her on Facebook, but I'm not sure I could remember her username here or even be able to find any pictures that she posted of her dogs together. 

As long as you don't get an oversized GSD there shouldn't be a huge size difference. I just looked on the AKC site, and it says the average GR is 55 to 75 pounds. My male is 80 pounds and my female is 60 pounds but there are certainly bigger GSDs out there. The German standard (the AKC shows a height but not a weight standard) tops out at around 70-1/2 pounds for a female and 88 pounds for a male. I wouldn't call that "way bigger". Since you already have a female though, I would recommend that you get a male, regardless of breed.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have one of each My golden sheds more then the GSD at this time, but that can change. The golden weighs 90 pounds and the GSD weighs 66 pounds. The GSD is about 3 inches taller then the golden. They are best friends and adore each other. I am at work so I don't have access to any pictures.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Ha - found some! http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...es/124890-rugen-lucky-still-playing-snow.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...8-dont-like-weather-utah-wait-15-minutes.html


----------



## TylerK454 (Feb 8, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> There was someone on the board a few years ago that had a German shepherd and a Golden Retriever, but she hasn't been here in a long time. I'm still in touch with her on Facebook, but I'm not sure I could remember her username here or even be able to find any pictures that she posted of her dogs together.
> 
> As long as you don't get an oversized GSD there shouldn't be a huge size difference. I just looked on the AKC site, and it says the average GR is 55 to 75 pounds. My male is 80 pounds and my female is 60 pounds but there are certainly bigger GSDs out there. The German standard (the AKC shows a height but not a weight standard) tops out at around 70-1/2 pounds for a female and 88 pounds for a male. I wouldn't call that "way bigger". Since you already have a female though, I would recommend that you get a male, regardless of breed.


Weight doesn't really matter to me or my mom, it is just the height. Both my mom and I are pretty short so we don't want a dog that is like almost as big as us.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

gsd are considered medium size dogs. it has been my experience that most often goldens and gsd are close in size. girl i work with has both without problems, but does feel her gsd sheds more.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes, but as long as the dogs are at an appropriate weight for their size, height and weight will go hand in hand to a certain extent, so dogs of comparable weights should be within a couple of inches of each other in height. A GR should be in the 21-24" range, and the German standard for a GSD is 21.65 inches - 23.62 inches for a female and 23.62 inches - 25.59 inches for a male (converted from centimeters). There are some bigger GSDs out there, but you can reduce your chances of getting a huge dog by going with a breeder that isn't breeding oversized dogs. Or, you could look for an adult rescue and know exactly what size you're getting.


----------



## TylerK454 (Feb 8, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Ha - found some! http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...es/124890-rugen-lucky-still-playing-snow.html
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...8-dont-like-weather-utah-wait-15-minutes.html


Thank you so much thats exactly the kind of pictures I am looking for.


----------



## staceybullock (Mar 22, 2012)

I have A GSD (Baron) and a Golden (Queso). Baron weighs around 80lbs (2 yrs old) and queso weighs about 55lbs (3 yr. old). As far as shedding goes, Baron sheds worse than Queso. She's a short coated small Golden, while he's a big fancy GSD. He sheds less now that I'm feeding RAW, but it seems to be year round.


----------



## TylerK454 (Feb 8, 2013)

staceybullock said:


> I have A GSD (Baron) and a Golden (Queso). Baron weighs around 80lbs (2 yrs old) and queso weighs about 55lbs (3 yr. old). As far as shedding goes, Baron sheds worse than Queso. She's a short coated small Golden, while he's a big fancy GSD. He sheds less now that I'm feeding RAW, but it seems to be year round.


How many times do you brush your shepherd a day?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a golden and a long haired GSD. The Golden's coat is more difficult to take care of than my long haired GSD. The Golden's will matt and I'll have to cut them out. My GSD's hair may get little 'witches knots' but easy to manage.

My GSD is much larger than my Golden.


----------

